
Mr. Robot Season 4 Teaser - thrusong
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gymO16LQybQ
======
thrusong
I'm actually surprised to see these negative comments... I didn't realize it
grew out of favour with its audience so much.

They slowed down in season two and it had an overall pretty different tone,
but they laid the groundwork for some amazing storytelling in season three
where things really just fell in place together.

~~~
RandomInteger4
I think a lot of it has to do with the original audience being largely
composed of the "burn capitalism to the ground" types of folks, who still feel
that way, whilst the series itself is showing the negative ramifications of
those actions.

Folks want to live in a fantasy where they save the world that they feel so
much pain in, and they can't stomach the idea that their pain is a product of
their own mind rather than the world in which they reside where so many others
are happily living their lives.

~~~
barrkel
That's not right either.

The economy, and people's place in the whole pecking order, isn't under
anyone's control, really. People who are on the losing end want to change the
system; sometimes their pattern-recognition sees conspiracies, or lets them
believe in stories about how the system is oppressing them, but their
responses don't necessarily lead to a better system.

That doesn't mean that they were wrong, that the system couldn't be better.
Just that the stories that they used to make sense of the world didn't give
them good tools to improve things. Most economic and social stories are like
this - they become viral by being simple enough for a lot of people to
understand, but fundamentally the whole system has feedback loops and second
and third order effects dominate when people try to change the system.

There aren't any simple solutions, but simple solutions helped by simple
stories are getting a lot of traction these days, on both left and right ends
of the political spectrum.

Don't underestimate the power of self-delusion in justifying one's own
position, if you think you're doing well. It's easy to start thinking that
poor people deserve to be poor as a coping mechanism for the guilt you might
otherwise feel.

~~~
RandomInteger4
I don't mind the people who want to make the world a better place.

I mind the people who want to do so without regard for the consequences and
collateral damage of their actions, which can hurt those they think they're
trying to help.

I mind the radicals. They are dangerous. They don't have a sane mindset. Worse
than them though are the ones like them who don't care about making the world
a better place, but rather simply want to see the world burn, because they are
angry. These are the people that manipulate good causes towards not so good
ends.

------
wil421
The show had potential but I lost interest. The big revelation about the main
character was not executed well. The writers were terrible and from the
outside it looked like they just picked the hottest topics from the weekly
tech news blogs.

~~~
rkachowski
I agree, they lean far too heavily on the fight club tropes - which sucks
because the characters worked really well without that unnecessary twist.
After the first season it seems like the tech / hacker details were just shoe-
horned in after the fact.

Not to mention the awkward alexa product placement...

..but ofc I'll still end up watching it

~~~
wil421
The characters were great without the twist. Some shows need a twist to make
the characters compelling but not here. I need to finish season 3 and I’ll
still end up watching 4.

------
azhenley
I _loved_ the first season. The last two episodes blew my mind.

The second season was dull and the third I had to force myself to finish just
to be a completionist. Don't think I can watch another season, sadly.

~~~
noir_lord
Loved first season, gave up after two episodes of season two never went back,
too many good books and tv shows to waste time on something I don’t enjoy.

It just fell of a cliff quality wise.

~~~
baby
Same. Death Love and robots, mind hunter, kingdom, and so on. Why would I
waste my time watching this. I'm surprised it is still a thing.

~~~
noir_lord
The only season 4 I care about soon is The Expanse.

------
jasonrhaas
Lost interest after season 1. Season 2 got weird, and way waaaaayyy tooooo
sloooow.

------
azhenley
I chose to watch Mr. Robot over Halt and Catch Fire (I limit my time watching
TV!) but I see a lot of negative comments here about Mr. Robot (and I
partially agree).

So did I make the wrong choice?

~~~
enneff
Neither of them are fantastic but I find Halt and Catch Fire has more
nostalgia value and better characters.

~~~
randallsquared
It did go downhill rather quickly, though. The first season was awesome, and
the second was watchable. Only momentum kept me watching to the end of the
third.

------
pier25
Huh I thought the show had been cancelled. I guess it just paused so that Rami
Malek could make Bohemian Rhapsody.

------
thrusong
Why was this flagged? I re-read the FAQ and news guidelines and the only thing
I see that I did wrong is I didn't put "[video]" in the title.

